# puncture resistant tyres??



## greenlegs (2 Aug 2009)

Hi there,

I have bought myself a Scott P5 2009 Hybrid bike for commuting to work, but recently I have been getting a few punctures and am wondering what type of tyres I should switch to.

At the moment I have:

"S207 700 x 37C semi-slick"I am not sure when looking to buy tyres if i am restricted to buying 37c width tyres. My bike has:

Rims:Rigida Cyber 10 700C. 32 hole. CNCAny help in the matter would be great,

Kind Regards,

Greenlegs


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2009)

greenlegs said:


> I have been getting a few punctures



Hi

How often are you getting punctures then? Shouldn't be too often unless you're really unlucky. What pressure are you running the tyres at?

If you decide to change, I have seen only good things written about Schwalbe Marathon Plus' Not cheap at about 25 quid per tyre mind you and apparently can be difficult to get them onto the rims. I suppose you wouldn't have to ever take them off and on though... if they don't ever get punctured!

SD


----------



## Banjo (2 Aug 2009)

greenlegs said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have bought myself a Scott P5 2009 Hybrid bike for commuting to work, but recently I have been getting a few punctures and am wondering what type of tyres I should switch to.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the forum The first thing to check is are the punctures being caused stuff on the road penetrating through the tyre into the innertube or as isnt uncommon is it something inside the wheel rim causing the problem.poorly reamed out holes or sharp bits on the spoke ends are likely candidates,

On my last hybrid I changed from 37 c town and country type tyres to 32c road slicks without any problem. 

If your primary concern is a tough tyre that has lots of puncture protection then I can recommend Michelin City Pilots http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=28138

.I have done about 500 miles on mine without anything getting through the rubber.They are heavy though so not for anyone wanting the last ounce of speed/lightness.I chose them as my rides take in lots of country lanes and urban back alleys etc which can be strewn with glass and other nasties.

They may be heavy but compared to the old semi knobbly tyres they rolled along much easier.My average/top speeds improved .


----------



## greenlegs (2 Aug 2009)

thank you for your replies, i tend to commute on country road and they have been hedge cutting recently and so blackthorns tend to be my main problem.

my main concern was that any tyre that i bought would fit onto the rims, ie i presume that 25c tyres would be far to small. so just wondering what range i have.


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2009)

I would think that 28 - 42 mm would be a reasonable range to expect for a hybrid. There's a way of calculating the min tyre width based upon dimentions of the rim but I can't remember the formula. If there are 37's on there now, you could go to something not too different, like 32's okay.


----------



## greenlegs (2 Aug 2009)

Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tyre
Black, 26 x 1.35

do you think that these will suit?


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2009)

greenlegs said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tyre
> Black, 26 x 1.35
> 
> do you think that these will suit?


Great tyre for puncture protection I have been using them for last 1000miles no incidents.You could get them a bit cheaper than that it you shop around too.Wiggle were doing 20% off don't know if they still are.


----------



## MajorMantra (2 Aug 2009)

greenlegs said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tyre
> Black, 26 x 1.35
> 
> do you think that these will suit?



That's the wrong diameter. You have 700c wheels so you need a 700c tyre. The size is generally expressed as 700x37 or similar and the ISO designation would be 622-37 (622 being the actual rim diameter).

Matthew


----------



## greenlegs (2 Aug 2009)

i am not sure how to convert imperial into metric, can anyone give me a link to a reasonably price site where i might get suitable tyre from.

once again thanks for your help


----------



## accountantpete (2 Aug 2009)

Try Allterrain at this link http://www.allterraincycles.co.uk/product/9624.html

You want 700c tyres and the width is determined by what your rim will allow.

The 38's above should fit your rim ok.

should add that some thorns will get through the toughest of rubber - I get off and walk when confronted by a freshly cut hedge or keep to the car tracks if it's a day or so old.


----------



## potsy (2 Aug 2009)

greenlegs said:


> i am not sure how to convert imperial into metric, can anyone give me a link to a reasonably price site where i might get suitable tyre from.
> 
> once again thanks for your help


http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b6s142p31
Try this greenlegs


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Aug 2009)

greenlegs said:


> Schwalbe Marathon Plus Tyre
> Black, 26 x 1.35
> 
> do you think that these will suit?




No - you need 700's not 26-inchers
Some that say 700 x 35 or 700 x 32 or whatever width you fancy but must be 700


----------



## marinyork (2 Aug 2009)

I wouldn't recommend M+ 700x35s.


----------



## nmcgann (2 Aug 2009)

M+ are pretty much the gold standard for puncture resistance. They are heavy though, so there is a price to be paid, but I don't think there is anything tougher.

My wife has used 700x32 for a daily commute for the last 3 years with no punctures. The rear tyre has some sidewall cracking, so I will be replacing it soon, but there is still loads of tread left.

Neil


----------



## byegad (3 Aug 2009)

M+ are very slow. For a commuter bike they'll be less prone to punctures but not immune.


----------



## Panter (3 Aug 2009)

My commute is through country lanes covered in thorns and flints for most of the time.

I used to try and dodge the worst of them but with the Marathon +'s I've stopped bothering.
As above, they are a bit slow but not as slow as keep stopping to fix pu*t**res


----------



## MarkF (3 Aug 2009)

I had a brief period when I was plagued by punctures a year or two back, I do a lot of rough tow path riding. I read up and switched to Marathon +'s (from allterrain) too, nothing since


----------



## marooncat (3 Aug 2009)

Another vote for Marathon Plus's... Yes I noticed a reduction in my average speed when I put them on but knowing I am less likely to get a visit from the p fairy is worth it in my book..


----------



## gavintc (3 Aug 2009)

IMO, pressure in the tyre is the best form of puncture resistance. Get a decent track pump and keep those tyres pumped up hard and firm. I commute on Conti 4000s and have a puncture every 6 months or so. But, I am anal about checking pressure - every 2 days to 110 psi.


----------



## J-Lo (3 Aug 2009)

Hi mate,

Dont buy yet! If your looking for the Schwalbe Marathon Plus tyres, you can get them here for £19 a tyre. £41 for 2 and delivery is included! The link is:
http://www.spacycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m2b6s142p31


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Aug 2009)

J-Lo said:


> £19 a tyre. £41 for 2


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Aug 2009)

that's maffs that is!!


----------



## jcb (4 Aug 2009)

*Puncture-resistant tyres*

I've used Specialized Armadillos for a year with no problem at all - but they are heavy - I reckon they add about 15 seconds per mile on flat roads.


----------



## Wingnuts (4 Aug 2009)

I'm looking for tyres too, but as an aside, Evans do a price promise thing, so just print out the net price and they'll match it. At lease they did on my bar bag and shorts.

Back on topic, I have 26 x 1.75 Schwalbe Road Cruisers but am now doing more towpath and disused railway lines etc, does anyone have any suggestions for a tyre that would better suit my current situation, both in terms of tread patten and sizing please. Also, does the tube need to be changed if I change the tyre?

Thanks in advance


----------



## SimonC (4 Aug 2009)

Wingnuts said:


> I'm looking for tyres too, but as an aside, Evans do a price promise thing, so just print out the net price and they'll match it. At lease they did on my bar bag and shorts.
> 
> Back on topic, I have 26 x 1.75 Schwalbe Road Cruisers but am now doing more towpath and disused railway lines etc, does anyone have any suggestions for a tyre that would better suit my current situation, both in terms of tread patten and sizing please. Also, does the tube need to be changed if I change the tyre?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Not used these Road Cruisers (roadie meself) but had a look at em on web, would have thought OK for towpaths/cycle tracks, bit of tread on em? If youre sticking with same size or nearish tyre then tube will be OK.


----------



## scaryant (4 Aug 2009)

Why not just purchase some inserts for the tyres like these. Add's weight, but stops punctures. I've used them for years on my MTB and recently added a similar set to my new Specialized Armadillo MTB tyres.


----------



## Turnscrew (4 Aug 2009)

anybody tried specialized armadillo elites, 700c x 23?


----------



## jcb (5 Aug 2009)

*Armadillo Elites*

Turnscrew - that's what I'm on - they're good, don't seem to puncture, but as I said before the bike rolls noticeably less well than on the Mondos it came with - and they are only very lightly treaded, so take note in wet conditions.


----------



## Wingnuts (5 Aug 2009)

Thanks for the tip, i'll order some and see how it goes.


----------



## DLB (5 Aug 2009)

i've used spec. nimbus armadillos for the last two years and have only had one 'incident'. They do need replacing soon though.

Am i right in thinking that the M+ can be difficult to take on and off? or was that another tyre i read about on this forum?


----------



## scaryant (5 Aug 2009)

FYI tread makes very little difference to the tyres ability to grip in wet conditions.
Read here.


----------

